# Questions on Stihl 034 AV Electric Quickstop



## parrysounder (Dec 31, 2005)

I just purchased this chainsaw, and I have a few questions about it.
1. When was this model made? Is it a good saw, residential or commercial use?
2. It has amazing compression, and fired right up, but the oiler does not work. What is the procedure to inspect and repair the oiler? Is it the same as the thread on an 046 oiler? Is there an oiler output adjustment? How would I diagnose the oiler system
4. Can or should I modify the exhaust for more power and better running?

I have an 026 and a Promac 580, both since new, and both excellent running. I hope to add the 034 to the stable.I have acreage in Parry Sound Ontario, and use the saws to cut firewood, mostly big old maple, oak and beech.I just found this site, and I will be checking it out regularly

Thanks for your help

Peter from Ontario


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to site, 034/036 series is a solid saw from stihl I have several set up with 18" - 20" bar max they are good firewood saws. Oiler is adjustable turn the saw over and look for a set -in screw located near the chain side. If it is not working at all pull the sprocket and clutch and check the plastic gear and wire pin. The wire pin spins with the sprocket it will fit in slot on sprocket. The oil hose are sometimes suspect, over time they soften and pinch, parts are all available at dealer. Here is a link to Mr. Acres site that has some specs on your saw.
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8fa4a3b726ab873b88256dee005ce6a9?OpenDocument


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Peter,

To add a little to what DadaTwins said. If you try adjusting the oiler to no avail and need help removing the sprocket and clutch let us know. There is an abundance of information on this site if you use the search mechanism located at the top of the page. 

Tom, a fellow AS member, has a site that has an IPL for your 034 that you may find useful.

http://www.giftsofwood.com/stihl_info.htm

Also if you find out that you need to replace the oiler hose, let me know, and I'll send you one for free. 
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## parrysounder (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you for the great tips on this site! Very useful. I just finished spending $10 on a CD containing all the data on giftofwood. Oh well.

I found out that I need an inner plate, which mounts between the crankcase and the bar. I am sure that this helps distribute oil flow, and could be why the oiler does not work. Does anyone have one, or is this a part that can be easily obtained from a dealer? Please advise.

Great site!

Peter


----------



## skwerl (Dec 31, 2005)

Your saw should be from an era before the EPA started choking down our chainsaw emissions. Therefore I doubt you would see much benefit from opening up the exhaust. The newer saws have teeny tiny exhaust outlets about 5/16" diameter. On the newer ones it helps to open up the exhaust enough to breathe better. Your old saw should be fine the way it is.


----------



## jokers (Dec 31, 2005)

parrysounder said:


> I found out that I need an inner plate, which mounts between the crankcase and the bar.



Hi Peter,

The fact that your inner plate is missing suggests that whoever sold you this saw had the same oiler problem and that they may have been looking for the cause. Underneath this plate you will find the oiler tube outlet as well as the oil tank vent which will look like a brass or aluminum plug with a tiny hole in it.

If this vent becomes plugged, your oiler will stop functioning shortly after closing the cap on the tank. It`s an easy fix though and you might put yourself back in business by simply rodding the hole with a tiny brooch, the type that you would use for torch tips.

Parry Sound is a beautiful place, isn`t it also the childhood home of Bobby Orr? Being a hockey player growing up in the 70s, he was one of my favorites although I more closely emulated Derek Sanderson.  

Russ


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 31, 2005)

parrysounder said:


> Thank you for the great tips on this site! Very useful. I just finished spending $10 on a CD containing all the data on giftofwood. Oh well.
> 
> I found out that I need an inner plate, which mounts between the crankcase and the bar. I am sure that this helps distribute oil flow, and could be why the oiler does not work. Does anyone have one, or is this a part that can be easily obtained from a dealer? Please advise.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

I've seen about 5 or 6 034's that didn't have any innerguide plate on them, which i thought was strange. If I remember correctly, all of the 034 Supers I've seen had them, but the older 034 AV's did not. Someone that seen more 034's than me could probably verify if that is indeed the case. 

The innerguide plate possibly helps negligibly for oil flow, but thats not its main purpose. All of your homeowner stihl models (021, 023, 025, 029, 039, etc.) do not even have them if I remember correctly. 

The innerguide plate is a fairly inexpensive part that should be readily available at your dealer. There are 3 styles of innerguide plates (press on, screw on, and barstud mount) so you might want to bring your saw to your dealer to ensure u get the right one.


----------



## v8titan (Jan 1, 2006)

bcorradi said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I've seen about 5 or 6 034's that didn't have any innerguide plate on them, which i thought was strange. If I remember correctly, all of the 034 Supers I've seen had them, but the older 034 AV's did not. Someone that seen more 034's than me could probably verify if that is indeed the case.
> 
> ...



After reading this thread I took a look at my 034av which I bought new in 93 and have had it since. To my surprise I found no inner guide plate on my saw either. I have many hours on the saw and have not had a problem with the oiler. I guess I will check with my dealer and see if he can order me one. If the part is necessary to insure proper lubrication of the chain, it's worth buying. If anyone has any other thoughs on this I would like to hear them.

Tom


----------



## stihltech (Jan 1, 2006)

*no shoes*

Inner plate not required. The little plastic shoes are the wear and guides on that saw. Keeping the bar mount clean is important, just like any saw.

The inner plate looks nice, and may make you feel better it is there, but it won't solve any oiler problem.


----------



## chainsawworld (Jan 1, 2006)

as far as the year, you will find what appears to be a sun dial forged in the power head. it is about the size of a dime and has a letter in the center of it. let me know what letter it is and i wil tell you the year. marty


----------



## parrysounder (Jan 1, 2006)

I have disassembled the unit, and found that the worm gear is worn to 1/2 the thread height in the 2nd and 3d pitches ( below the engagement spring). I also noticed that the worm gear assembly just lifted out: ie it did not have to be threaded onto the gear pump threads. It's pretty clear that the worm gear is required. Anyone have one for sale? Best source? Bcorradi, I could use the oiler hose. Please contact me at [email protected], and I will forward a SASE.
When looking at the oiler in the machine position, the steel gear pump is to the extreme left side of the opening, and in this position, the right edge of the steel gear pump teeth would engage the nylon worm gear , creating a sharp driven interface. Is this correct, or am I missing something?
The mystery of the missing inner plate is confirmed by stihltech. There are clear oiling grooves on the casting , and the oil has clear passage to the hole in the bar that lubricates the chain.
Chainsawworld, where is the casting number on the powerhead? There is nothing on the cylinder head. How many years were the 034AV's made?
Jokers, Parry Sound is a beautiful place, and I consider it the sanctuary of my sanity. I work in the hectic, nasty world of Auto parts suppliers, and I get out of the city whenever possible. I used to work with Bobby Orr's cousin Casey in the early 80's. Bobby is still an icon there.
Thanks to all Peter


----------



## chainsawworld (Jan 1, 2006)

on the 034 the stamp is on the bottom of the saw under the rear handle. marty


----------



## v8titan (Jan 1, 2006)

stihltech said:


> Inner plate not required. The little plastic shoes are the wear and guides on that saw. Keeping the bar mount clean is important, just like any saw.
> 
> The inner plate looks nice, and may make you feel better it is there, but it won't solve any oiler problem.



Thanks for the feedback on the inner guide plate. My 034 has the plastic shoes and they are in good shape.

Tom


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 1, 2006)

parrysounder said:


> I have disassembled the unit, and found that the worm gear is worn to 1/2 the thread height in the 2nd and 3d pitches ( below the engagement spring). I also noticed that the worm gear assembly just lifted out: ie it did not have to be threaded onto the gear pump threads. It's pretty clear that the worm gear is required. Anyone have one for sale? Best source? Bcorradi, I could use the oiler hose. Please contact me at [email protected], and I will forward a SASE.
> When looking at the oiler in the machine position, the steel gear pump is to the extreme left side of the opening, and in this position, the right edge of the steel gear pump teeth would engage the nylon worm gear , creating a sharp driven interface. Is this correct, or am I missing something?
> The mystery of the missing inner plate is confirmed by stihltech. There are clear oiling grooves on the casting , and the oil has clear passage to the hole in the bar that lubricates the chain.
> Chainsawworld, where is the casting number on the powerhead? There is nothing on the cylinder head. How many years were the 034AV's made?
> ...



The worm gear does just "lift" out; the worm in the pump gear moves when the worm is lifted or moved. You need to get an IPL and look at it carefully and make sure that everything from the sprocket down to the casing is in the correct order for your model. There are three different oil pumps, but all interchange. Any Stihl dealer can get you the worm gear, and most would stock it as they likely use plenty of these (fit's several models). It comes with the new drive spring attached.

The oil hose kit is a PITA to fit. You get two shots at it as the hose length is sufficient to make two hoses, but you only get one inner spring. Make sure you cut it EXACTLY to length. Even a couple of MM longer or shorter and it won't fit.


----------



## John G (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter,

Your Stihl 034 saw was produced c. 1982-1985+. I purchased my 034AV with Electronic Quickstop in '85. Came stock with a 20" bar and Stihl Super micro (chisel tooth) chain. Only problem I had with it is the Electronic ignition module failed. That is a part you can replace yourself although at $136 US plus sales tax this year, I thought it was a bit pricey.

This saw has a tendency to get saw dust in the chain oil canals so you need to clean it periodically. Take the chain cover and bar off. Clean out the oil port on the saw body. Then clean the small oil hole in the bar; this is where the oil transfers from the saw body into the chain guide. Unless there is a larger problem in the gear driven pump, it should work. Don't expect a large volume of chain oil to come out. There it a diagram in the Owner's Manual that shows how to test to see if the pump is working: With a sheet of newspaper on the shop floor, run the saw with the bar pointed downward 1/2 to full throttle. You should see a film of oil start to build up as it is thrown off the chain at the end of the bar.

As for the exhaust question, I would simply check the spark arrestor screen in the muffler. Clean the carbon off of it if present.

Good luck.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi John,
 
The user that posted the question hasn't been on this site for 18 months. I assume you didn't notice that, but your information will still be helpful to others and welcome to the site


----------



## John G (Dec 10, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The user that posted the question hasn't been on this site for 18 months. I assume you didn't notice that, but your information will still be helpful to others and welcome to the site



Thank you. Yes I saw that after I sent my post. Guess that's what I get for blundering in here by simply typing Stihl O34AV on my browser.

Oh well. I hope the information is useful to others. It's good to know there are other old guys around who still have 034's. Mine is an occasional use saw only and spends most of its time inside its case waiting to get used. 

I have another old saw; my dad's 1957 Homelite Zip. All aluminum. No plastic.
Heavy. Manual chain oiler. 10:1 mix. And another word: Loud.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 10, 2007)

John G said:


> Peter,
> 
> I purchased my 034AV with Electronic Quickstop in '85. Came stock with a 20" bar and Stihl Super micro (chisel tooth) chain. Only problem I had with it is the Electronic ignition module failed. That is a part you can replace yourself although at $136 US plus sales tax this year, I thought it was a bit pricey.
> 
> ...





If you were the orginal purchaser of the saw, that coil has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## John G (Dec 11, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> If you were the orginal purchaser of the saw, that coil has a lifetime warranty.



That's good information. Funny how the guys at Goodsell Power Equipment didn't say anything about that. Kept silent like the p in swimming. 

Yes, I am the original purchaser. The saw was bought brand new at the Sharp Shop in Seattle. I have the receipt.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 11, 2007)

Go back to them and see if they will deal with the warranty issue...


I got caught 15 years ago.. no spark.. went in and bought a new ignition. Didn't think to ask if there was a warranty... so I ate that one too.


----------



## John G (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, it may be worth a try. I'll look it up in my owner's manual to see what the warranty was back then.

Now days, according to Stihl USA's website, Chain saws carry Stihl's Limited Warranty which is 1 year for private owners and 90 days if the saw is used professionally. The only item mentioned for lifetime coverage to the original owner is clutch shoes on trimmers and brush cutters.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 11, 2007)

John G said:


> .
> 
> Now days, according to Stihl USA's website, Chain saws carry Stihl's Limited Warranty which is 1 year for private owners and 90 days if the saw is used professionally. The only item mentioned for lifetime coverage to the original owner is clutch shoes on trimmers and brush cutters.



Nope.. there is more. Ignition is a separate warranty - either lifetime or 5 years depending on the model. Also, all "emisson components" are two years.


The 034 0000 400 1300 modile is lifetime.


----------



## John G (Dec 12, 2007)

Where may I find this separate ignition warranty documentation? I cannot locate it on their website -- the limited warranty language I posted previously.
Cannot locate in the owner's or Chain Saw Safety manuals that came with the saw, either.

My Stihl was built in West Germany, back in the cold war days when there were two Germanys. I bought it based on it's reputation and not for how much warranty came with it. 

I fully expect an argument if I showed up at Goodsell's, receipt in hand, and say to them "gimme my money back -- you owe me a free one! Fork it on over."


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

Goodsell's will have the warranty information as part of their dealer manual. I'll see if I can find it in ours on Thursday.

If you want more info in-hand, call Stihl and they will explain it or send you something.

I warranty one or two of these exact coils a month. 

Did you go in and ask to buy a coil, or did you take your saw in and ask them what to do?


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thanks!*



bcorradi said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The user that posted the question hasn't been on this site for 18 months. I assume you didn't notice that, but your information will still be helpful to others and welcome to the site



I've got a ton of info from this thread as I'm resurecting one of these saws. It seems someone, somehow grenaded the clutch, and it wiped out the oil pump. My local Stihl dealer (Ed's Rentals, Sicklerville NJ) had all of the parts in stock. Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## Evan (Jul 19, 2009)

i like bumpin old threads


----------



## Sixdeetoo (Sep 21, 2011)

G'day and Bump.

Great info guys and thanks heaps. I have only just come into this saw as I had a domestic saw and it just didn't do what i needed. 

This saw cuts beautifully and is an excellent example of oldie but a goodie.:msp_thumbup:


----------

